# Nashville Tuning.



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone use it? Is it worth trying? Should I just use the 12 string simulator (on my br-600) with my electric instead?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome! thanks for the reply. I think then, that it may be useful to do that on one of my acoustics.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Tip*

Posted this elsewhere, but if you want strings for a Nashville tuned guitar, buy 12 string sets and use the normal strings for a regular 6 string. saves a few $.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Going to try a little Nashville tuning this weekend on a track - gotta say it was a little odd tuning up an octave. Kept waiting for one of them to snap and take out an eye or slice off a forearm.

Got a bit of a country ballad in the works and hoping this'll blend in nicely. Got some stuff in open G & open E in there as well so we'll see what happens with this on top.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

david gilmour does a neat variation with the "low E" strung with a .10 and tuned to the same E as the high string..


----------

